# Wie programmiere ich eine Kasse?



## lolly (19. Mrz 2006)

Hallo und Hilfe!

Ich muss ein Applet programmieren mit der Aufgabe: Eine Kasse(das Applet) soll den Rückgabebetrag anzeigen und die bestmögliche Verteilung der Münzen und Scheine. Zum Beispiel: Rückgabe 45,50€  2*20€; 0*10€; 1*5€, 1*0,5€.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Quellcode aussieht? Wäre toll...

MfG

Loreen

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben nach Aufgaben und Gesuche]_


----------



## DP (19. Mrz 2006)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2006)

Das sind keine Hausaufgaben, ich mache sowas freiwillig um das Programmieren zu lernen...


----------



## Hilefoks (19. Mrz 2006)

Dann frage nicht nach einer kompletten Lösung. Zeig uns was du bereits gemacht hast und wo genau deine Probleme liegen. Dann werden wir dir auch weiterhelfen.

MfG Hilefoks


----------



## André Uhres (19. Mrz 2006)

lolly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo und Hilfe!
> Ich *muss* ein Applet programmieren mit der Aufgabe: ...





			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sind keine Hausaufgaben, ich mache sowas *freiwillig* um das Programmieren zu lernen...


Was denn nun? *Musst* du oder *willst* du?
Übrigens: wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## lin (19. Mrz 2006)

hm, hab mal rasch das hier gecodet, keine garantie auf fehlerfreiheit... 

```
public class Kasse {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double betrag = 1023.68; //dein Betrag... war zu faul um das als argument einzulesen..
		
		double[] euros = { 500, 100, 50, 20, 10, 5, 1, 0.5, 0.2, 0.1, 0.05, 
				0.02, 0.01 };
		int anzahl = 0; 
	
		for(int i = 0; i<euros.length; i++) {
			double d = Math.round(100*betrag/euros[i])/100;
			if(Math.round(d) > d) {
				anzahl = (int) (Math.round(d) -1);
			} else {
				anzahl = (int)d;
			}
			if (anzahl != 0) {
				betrag = betrag%euros[i];
			}
			System.out.println(anzahl + "*" + euros[i] + " €");
		}
	}
}
```


----------

